
How should a company handle a racist CEO? - moreorless
https://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2020/07/07/racist-comments-asian-family-viral-video-san-francisco-tech-ceo-michael-lofthouse/
======
aSplash0fDerp
By recognizing pitchfork royalty for what it is (a chaotic mess of revenge,
hate and anger without a head).

The twitter thread shows a feast of vitriol that attempts to mock racism.
Unfortunately, the dancing over dead bodies metadata makes AI sad :(

Hate breeds hate... and their babies are ugly...

This is the reality of fact checking:

{GC @G3chan · 12h Replying to @JohnRizkallah @pattonoswalt i think a company
also called solid8 in UK unaffiliated with him is getting abuse. Can we make
sure at least their family business isn't ruined as they have nothing to do
with him. They are receiving threats etc though and bad reviews in mistaken
identity}

[https://mobile.twitter.com/JohnRizkallah/status/127991957841...](https://mobile.twitter.com/JohnRizkallah/status/1279919578416439298)

